# [solved][kde] Allg. Berechtigungseinstellungen ignoriert

## Bitspyer

KDE fragt mich neuerdings immer, wenn ich eine Aktion mit höheren Rechten ausführen will (zB. NTFS-Partition mit Dolphin einbinden) nicht mehr nach dem Root-Passwort, sondern stellt mir nur die Benutzer "adm" und "daemon" zur verfügung. Wenn ich in Systemsettings->Allgemeine Berechtigungseinstellungen die Gruppe "wheel" hinzufüge, wird die aber auch nicht angezeigt.

Jemand 'ne Idee? 

Schon mal Danke,

Bitspyer

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das liegt wohl an der aktuellen Version von polkit. Wenn du die 0.106-r2 hast, dann solltest du die Logdatei beachten:

```
The default administrator unix-group was changed from "wheel" to

"adm", see *-default.rules in /etc/polkit-1/rules.d

Users of unix-group "adm" can run, for example, "pkexec /bin/sh"

to gain root shell without root password.

For more information, see http://bugs.gentoo.org/401513
```

Du musst deine Benutzer jetzt zu der Gruppe adm hinzufügen, nicht mehr zu wheel.

----------

## Bitspyer

Schnelle Antwort, schnelle Lösung!

Danke!

----------

## mrsteven

Ja, eine schnelle Lösung, die aber ehrlich gesagt scheiße (nix für ungut @KlausMeier) ist - was an polkit liegt. Wie es die Log-Meldung schon andeutet, untergräbt man damit das Sicherheitskonzept, zumindest teilweise. Wenn ich als normaler User via 'pkexec /bin/sh' eine root-Shell bekomme, ohne das Passwort einzugeben, dann ist das ein Problem, da sich Sicherheitslücken in normalen User-Applikationen nun prinzipiell auf das ganze System auswirken können. Man kann nämlich in eingeschleustem Code mit pkexec nun schön gemeine Dinge anstellen...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Den Gedanken hatte ich dabei auch... Bei Gnome sieht es aktuell so aus, dass ich eine beliebige Partition einhängen kann, indem ich das User Kennwort eingebe. Na gut, verhindert, dass jemand etwas mountet, der per Zufall am Rechner vorbei kommt, mehr nicht. Finde ich auch nicht prall.

----------

## py-ro

Was aber an der Default Config von Polkit liegt, man kann jedem Benutzer/Gruppe genau vorgeben was er darf und was nicht. Nur wer mit einem Gentoo-System als eigenen Desktop macht das...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und wie und wo kann man dieses polkit konfigurieren? Da gibt es in etc eine ganze Herde von Dateien.

----------

## py-ro

```
man 8 polkit
```

Allerdings ist übersichtlich anders... gibt wohl auch grafische Editoren, hab ich mich aber nicht mit beschäftigt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ob da jemand mitgelesen hat? Es gab mal wieder ein Update zu polkit. Und wenn ich jetzt eine Partition mounten will, dann brauche ich dazu wieder das Root Kenntwort. So sollte es ja auch sein.

----------

